# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  Is there a difference between mini US Fissiden and mini fissiden?

## Wolfgangs246

Hi Bros,

Sorry to ask such a duh question but I've seen very few postings related to mini US Fissiden as compared to mini fissiden. As such I don't know if they are the exact same plant? Or if there are definite differences between the two? 

Hope someone can clarify. Thanks!

----------


## eviltrain

bro Adrian , i tonight take photo of mini fissiden and us fissiden side by side let you see.

----------


## Kiatster

Adrian, mini fissiden have a limit to their maximum length or height which ever way you prefer. So in a case where mini fissiden is concerned, you will not need to worry about them growing too long. They remain neat and short.

Edit: Ok, just realised you are comparing Mini US Fissiden to Mini Fissiden. If there is no typo, the are essentially the same thing.

----------


## ranmasatome

Please note that the query asked is :
Is there difference between *MINI* u.s. fissidens and *MINI* fissidens.... 

and not

Is there difference between u.s. fissidens and mini fissidens.

----------


## Wolfgangs246

@ EvilTrain: Thanks bro but the original question was Mini US Fissiden to Mini Fissiden. 

@ Kiatster: Thanks for the clarification. Just wondering why then some people say mini US Fissiden and some people say mini Fissiden? 

@ Ranmasatome: Thanks for the clarification, mod.

----------


## eviltrain

bro wolfgang, i only know about mini fissiden and us fissiden. never know there's mini us fissiden. haha maybe its 1 type of plant with many names ( just like mini pelia and coral pelia )

----------


## Wolfgangs246

Hah hah thats what I can also conclude from all the postings lor. 

Ok steady. Conclusion is that mini US Fissiden = mini Fissiden. 

Good to know. 

Thanks!

----------


## eviltrain

maybe you can try to take a photo beside normal us fissiden to compare to post here?

----------


## xXXXx13

> Ok steady. Conclusion is that mini US Fissiden = mini Fissiden. 
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, maybe you can see the difference of the 2 in picture in the following thread posted by a bro here...
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...tures-included)

----------


## Wolfgangs246

Thanks Steven, but that is a comparison between mini fissiden and regular US fissiden. My question was mini Fissiden and mini US Fissiden.

----------


## eviltrain

bro wolfgang, possible to take a photo of your mini us fissiden?

----------


## xXXXx13

Hi wolfgang, so sorry for the mixed up :Razz:  but is there mini us fissiden? Maybe you can share a picture with us as what eviltrain suggested if you got them :Smile:

----------


## ben loh

Hi Adrian, i think the problem mainly lies on the fish shop people, coz when consumers went to buy the moss, they are told that it is MINI US FISSIDEN, and some say is MINI FISSIDEN. So in my point of view, it is the same moss but with two name on it. Hope this help you in your doubts.

----------


## eviltrain

this is the photo i borrow from bro betta in his sales thread. 
the left ( smaller ones ) is the mini fissiden 
the right ( bigger ones ) is the US fissiden
now we need US mini fissden to compare.

----------


## Wolfgangs246

Thanks Bro eviltrain! Will post a pic of the moss I have at home which was marketed under the mini US Fissiden name for a conclusive comparison.

----------


## Wolfgangs246

Hi Guys,

Ok here is a picture of the mini US Fissiden that I bought. Think this is a case of "many names same plant".

----------


## bettafantastic

Maybe you want to show how it looks like in water?

----------

